# Plans for CSS SDX15



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone come up with prints for a mid Q sealed enclosure yet?

Thanks -Mark


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

"Home audio - Mid Q (Q.707) – 3.4 cubic feet fully stuffed, Low Q (Q.577) – 6.5 cubic feet fully stuffed" from creativesound.ca


----------



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ya I know the specs I was just hoping someone had made one already or there were specific plans I could get my hands on. Finding the time to try and design and calculate a box right now with school would suck.

Thanks -Mark


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

If you know what you are looking for then I'm sure someone can help you come up with the plans and a cut list. After tomorrow I'd be willing to help.


----------



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nevermind creative sound is gonna Email me some prints :bigsmile: thanks guys


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have a Sketchup picture, but my enclosure will be 18"D x 36" H x 89"L internal dimensions. Add 3" in all directions for external dimensions. 8 evenly spaced 18" x 36" braces inside. This should give me an internal volume of 25.4 cubic feet for four CSS SDX-15's.

All the pieces are cut and ready, but I'm going to construct it in place so I need to finish my trim work and staining before giving it a test drive.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your internal volume is over 33 cubic feet. I don't see 4 subs and 8 braces taking up 8 cubic feet. Are your posted dimensions correct?


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the math correction! 

I posted the dimension from the way I cut the sub, but the volume from an earlier calculation with a slightly different size. The actual volume I calculate is 31.3 cubic feet. The braces should take up 270 cubic inches each and the drivers 0.2 cubic feat each.


----------

